# Throwout bearing retainer clips-???



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Ok, I have two issues. First, I went ahead and replaced the clutch yesterday, and while doing so, I also replaced the throwout bearing. Now, the weird thing is... There were no retainer clips on the old bearing (lots of stuff is missing on that poor car thanks to P/O). Well, since I didn't bother to read the manual, I just replaced things the way they were, and put it all back in. Now I have the good old RPM drop when I push the clutch in; I assume the bearing is fried. Now, the bearing is not a problem, but where the hell can I get those retainer clips? 
Second issue, I replaced power steering with a manual rack. Drives way better, and now I can reach the oil filter from the top. Only problem, the P/S pump is the water pump belt's tensioner. I packed it with grease, and let it freewheel; seems to be holding up fine. However, I'd rather use something else, and I was thinking of relocating the alternator to the back. Has anyone done this before? Any other tips? 
BTW, this is all on a 93 Sentra XE.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Ok, I got the first question answered - oredered retainer clips through courtesy nissan. I just hope my clutch fork is not busted. I'm contemplating about pulling the transmission out of that NX in my local junkyard - if I'm going to go through all the trouble of replacing the clutch fork, might as well get the whole transmission.
On a side note, anyone had experience with those 130$ synchro/bearing kits they sell on e-bay?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> On a side note, anyone had experience with those 130$ synchro/bearing kits they sell on e-bay?


stay away from anything that sounds too good to be true on e-bay :thumbup:


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> stay away from anything that sounds too good to be true on e-bay :thumbup:


Well, so far the only other place I've found sells those kits for $400+ - sounds like a bit too much for a bunch of slotted copper rings and a few bearings.


----------

